

Iowa 911 Call Center Nation First To Accept Emergency Txts - cwan
http://www.ohgizmo.com/2009/08/07/iowa-911-call-center-nation-first-to-accept-emergency-txts/

======
nirmal
I've done some work in this area. We enable the caller to text but all of the
data transmission done over the voice channel. This allows for locating the
call, a live conversation and it could be made compatible with all 911
centers.

Our users are deaf but anyone could use this.

See <http://nirmalpatel.com/research/deaf911.html>

------
ergbvreg
About time. Many people's lives have been saved by being able to send a text
to a friend from somewhere in the backcountry / offshore where they couldn't
make a call but there was enough signal for a txt.

------
elliottkember
havin hart @ack plz snd hlp xoxo

------
kingsley_20
One obvious use is for when you have an intruder in your apartment.

